# Antique-Locks The Forum > Miscellaneous Question & Answer Forum >  Milners Patent Fire Resistant Safe???

## dillthedog

Hello. I have joined your forum to ask a question, I hope thats ok.

I work with young people and we have just moved into new premises. as we are clearing we have found a safe. It had the kitchen unit built round it and has obviously been there for some time.

Now, young people love a mystery. dont we all? They have dreams of hidden treasure and lost antiques. Personally , I just think it may be old and a shame to throw it away.

It says on the lovely brass plate that it is a Milner Patent Fire Resistant Safe  List 3

It has two sets of numbers. 17213 and AH3380

If anyone could give us any information about it, what to do with it or how to get in, we would be very grateful.


Many thanks. Dillthedog and Young People

----------

